# Verwendete Konfigurationsdateien von der Login-Shell



## oraclin25 (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe beim Lernen der Shell-Programmierung die Login-Shell und die von Login-Shell gestarteten Shells(wie z.B. bash) kennengelernt.  Hierzu habe ich 2 wichtige Konfigurationsdateien:
.profile 
.bashrc 
kennengelernt.

Es wird gesagt, dass beim Login und somit beim Starten der Login-Shell einige Konfigurationsdateien ausgeführt werden bzw. Umgebungsvariablen gesetzt werden.  

Ich möchte gerne fragen, welche Konfigurationsdateien hierbei ausgeführt werden?  .profile und .bashrc?  Die gesetzten Umgebungsvariablen werden dann weitervererbt wenn der Benutzer eine NoLogin-Shell startet.

Vielen Dank.

Schöne Grüße aus Rheinland,
Eure Ratna


----------



## deepthroat (4. Juni 2012)

Hi.

Schau einfach ins Handbuch.  "man bash"


> When bash is invoked as an interactive login shell, or as a non-interactive shell with the ??login option, it first reads and executes commands from the file /etc/profile, if that file exists. After reading that file, it looks for ~/.bash_profile, ~/.bash_login, and ~/.profile, in that order, and reads and executes commands from the first one that exists and is readable. The ??noprofile option may be used when the shell is started to inhibit this behavior.
> 
> When a login shell exits, bash reads and executes commands from the file ~/.bash_logout, if it exists.
> 
> ...


Gruß


----------

